# المنتديات العلمية > منتدى اللغات >  >  الضمائر في اللغة الالمانية

## LoCuS

الضمائر فى اللغه الألمانية 
أنا = Ich 
نحن = Wir 
انت = Du 
انت انتى = Sie 
أنتم - أنتن = ihr 
هم - هن = sie

====================================

LoCuS

----------


## Taka

*مشكور اخوي ع المواضيع الرائعه ....وايد تهتم باللغات ....*

----------

